

Notsecretapp: what happens when anyone can tweet from one Twitter account? - missmeng
https://mitroaccess.com/notsecretapp/

======
mcherm
God, what a stupid idea.[1] Something like this could never amount to
anything. It's nearly as stupid as that one I heard once about a site where
anyone could edit any page: what did they call it... "wiki" or something like
that?

[1] - intended as sarcasm

